# Torque Specs Request/Location of PDF Bentley



## TeamPeña (Nov 18, 2014)

2007 A6 3.2 Avant Quattro.

Looking for the torque specs for the valve covers and pretty much all of the suspension (front/rear).

Also in the market for an electronic version of a Bentley manual if anyone is aware of one (willing to pay of course). 

Thank you.


----------

